# Get this doon yer piehole!



## Peairtach (Aug 9, 2010)

YouTube - ‪Irn Bru 32‬&lrm;

It's time for Great Britain, America and the Western World to "Wakey, Wakey!", but it'll take a massive effusion and infusion of the Holy Spirit rather than Irn Bru 32.


----------



## LeeJUk (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Skyler (Aug 9, 2010)

I want some o' dat. Can I get it this side of the pond?


----------



## JennyG (Aug 9, 2010)

According to LawrenceU, yes, you can! (surprising as it seems)
(it tastes disgusting by the way)


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't say that Irn Bru itself tastes disgusting.

I haven't tasted Irn Bru 32, which is an energy drink version of Irn Bru, or Iron Brew as it used to be known.

I don't know about the availability of Irn Bru and Irn Bru 32 in America. 

Google and see.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 9, 2010)

It would sell well over in the US. We're overcaffienated as is. The commercials alone would push sales.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 9, 2010)

I could understand about 50% of that commercial. They need to learn to speak English.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 10, 2010)

Richard Tallach said:


> I wouldn't say that Irn Bru itself tastes disgusting.
> 
> I haven't tasted Irn Bru 32, which is an energy drink version of Irn Bru, or Iron Brew as it used to be known.
> 
> ...


Sorry Richard  I partly take it back. I hadn't even noticed the crucial "32" . I thought irn bru was just irn bru all the world over (or everywhere the natives could be persuaded to think bright orange e-numbers delicious)


----------

